# 24V cordless Drill



## cmgith (Jun 3, 2006)

I have a collection of cordless tools that I buy at Harbor Freight. Granted "Chicago" isn't the best around, but they've served my purposes just fine. I'm now wanting a more powerful hammer drill and have been looking at the Milwaukee 24V hammer drill. Reviews are mixed. Does anyone have experience with this drill, and if so what did you think? CMG


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi CMG,

I have not tried them myself, if you learn about them, post what you know, thanks


----------



## coltsfan (Jul 28, 2006)

cmgith said:


> I have a collection of cordless tools that I buy at Harbor Freight. Granted "Chicago" isn't the best around, but they've served my purposes just fine. I'm now wanting a more powerful hammer drill and have been looking at the Milwaukee 24V hammer drill. Reviews are mixed. Does anyone have experience with this drill, and if so what did you think? CMG


You cant go wrong with milwaukee, I have owned several milwaukee tools and they have all impressed me with no problem, My only problem with milwaukee is they are out of my price range unless i buy them used.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

I am a bit suspecious on "cordless" for hammer drilling... consider the power it required, hopes it does not require recharge on every couples of holes being drilled... anyone who have experience on that please post here as well...


----------



## John2 (Jun 4, 2006)

HILTI is the best at 120 Volt IHO. I have had the same one for over 20 years and a million holes. :thumbsup:


----------



## richardballast (Oct 18, 2009)

For people that still find this thread via google, it looks like things may have changed significantly since the original comments here. Lithium-ion batteries have increased the power densities of cordless drills. I was looking on Amazon and this site for 24v cordless drills and it looks like there are cordless drills that pass mustard for hammer drilling.

But I haven't bought one. They're still a little out of my price range. Can anyone vouch?


----------



## RegeSullivan (Dec 8, 2006)

I have a Makita 18V hammer drill that works great, at least as well as my 120V hammer drill, maybe better. Keep in mind it's not meant for drilling big (larger then 1/2") on a regular bases. It's really great for drilling the holes for tapcons. Then use an impact driver to drive the tapcon home... 

Rege


----------



## bfield3 (Nov 8, 2009)

*Cordless with the power of corded*

Dewalt now has a 36 volt cordless lithium-ion drill. This thing is a beast and has all the power a corded drill has. When you use this thing you'd better hang on because if it catches an edge it's likely to twist your wrist off. Dewalt tools are a little more expensive, but you won't go wrong with the quality and performance you get from them.

I've done some reviews on a number of Dewalt cordless hammer drills. You can check them out at this link.
Dewalt Cordless Hammer Drill Reviews


----------

